# Nike Boots!?



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

If the 32's fit your feet, keep them. The ZF1'shave a narrower toe box than the 32's so they won't fit the same.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

A friend just picked up some of the Nike zoom force 1's and he loved them. I've had some 32's for the past couple of seasons and they were also a great boot. I think you'll be good either way, whatever fits better.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I love my Nike's

I don't see myself switching to another brand anytime soon


----------



## ajh257 (Oct 19, 2010)

i got nikes! soooo nice


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of Ross, TJ Maxx or Marhalls still carry Nike Snowboard boots? If so, what regions of the country have they been found in? I'm from middle TN and was hoping to try some on.


----------



## daangg (Nov 17, 2010)

i live in northern virginia/ dc area, and just picked up a pair of the zoom force 1s from a local ross. they had a shit load of them, and a good variety including kaijus. for only 84.99!!!!


----------



## leecm (Dec 16, 2010)

daangg said:


> i live in northern virginia/ dc area, and just picked up a pair of the zoom force 1s from a local ross. they had a shit load of them, and a good variety including kaijus. for only 84.99!!!!


Did they have any 10.5's? I bought some size 10's at the murfreesboro ross and they're snug but I think they'll work for me. It would have been nice to at least try on some 10.5s..


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

daangg said:


> i live in northern virginia/ dc area, and just picked up a pair of the zoom force 1s from a local ross. they had a shit load of them, and a good variety including kaijus. for only 84.99!!!!


Are you close to fairfax? which ross stores?


----------



## jkbrews (Dec 28, 2010)

daangg said:


> i live in northern virginia/ dc area, and just picked up a pair of the zoom force 1s from a local ross. they had a shit load of them, and a good variety including kaijus. for only 84.99!!!!


what color were the Kaiju's? i'm trying to find the black/varsity blue ones.

has anyone tried on both the ZF1's and the Kaiju's? how do they compare in fit? i've tried on the ZF!'s in a 12 but the shop didn't have the Kaiju's in a 12 or 13 to try. not sure if i should get a 12 or 13.


----------



## impine (Nov 10, 2010)

daangg said:


> i live in northern virginia/ dc area, and just picked up a pair of the zoom force 1s from a local ross. they had a shit load of them, and a good variety including kaijus. for only 84.99!!!!


which ross? i am also in the nova area.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

kaiju's fit more snug than zf1 and the zf1 are a bit wider.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm looking for new boots as well and was looking at the ZF1's. I'm also heading out to Tyson's corner later this month so if they don't have them here on the west coast I can grab a pair out there. Locations would be great thanks!


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Theres only like 4 places in the whole south east that carry Nikes (non TJ Maxx, Ross). I just got a pair of the ZF1's from Pathfinder in Morgantown, WV. They are def a litte more narrow than my previous Burton Jeremy Jones but i still like them.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I just called my local Ross and I think the chick I spoke with thought I was crazy asking for snowboarding boots. I guess the west coast is deprived. So location would be much appreciated.


----------

